# KGB's Frog Corner



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

Had a little photoshoot the other day and thought it would be cool to share and discuss the pics that turned out decent  Let me know what you think!!

Here is the corner of my basement, which i finished specifically for the frogs, they are slowly spreading to take over the entire basement LOL










My Bastis, By far my favorite frogs so far



































Chiriqui


















Salt Creek

















F1









Fantastica


















Blue Sips










El Dorado

















Eggs









Rio Teribe


















First F1









Escudo


















Rambala


















Esperanza










Loma Partida


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

Very nice collection!


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

About time you put up some pics! Love the rambalas!


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks much, takes so long to post them, but heres a start haha. Not all inclusive, but some of my favs


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 14, 2013)

Very nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I love your frogs! Nice collection!


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Very beautiful collection..


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

Nice, very nice. I'm loving the Rambalas and Eldos. Any more pictures of the Eldos? What import year are they?


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

Ulisesfrb said:


> Nice, very nice. I'm loving the Rambalas and Eldos. Any more pictures of the Eldos? What import year are they?


Ill dig around for more pics this afternoon or maybe see if i can snap a couple. Im glad you like them. I believe they are 2008 F1, Purchased from Eric M in California.


----------



## Palehorse0321 (Jul 14, 2012)

Wow that is a awesome collection very nice set up. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

I love how everything fits...


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Very nice! it makes me want some blue sips.


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

B-NICE said:


> I love how everything fits...


Thanks... Im kinda OCD... lol


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

Blue_Pumilio said:


> Very nice! it makes me want some blue sips.


Blue frogssssssss.... I want them aaaaallllll hahah


----------



## crazydaz (Nov 18, 2012)

Unreal! Super collection KGB. What else are you planning on adding in the future?


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

That's how I feel! 



kgb said:


> Blue frogssssssss.... I want them aaaaallllll hahah


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

crazydaz said:


> Unreal! Super collection KGB. What else are you planning on adding in the future?


Im never quite satisfied... Unfortunately I can never seem to part with any of my frogs, I find them all amazing in their own way, AND I have no space limitations lol

I have a few things on my wish list, but not many at this point. Maybe some Uyama?


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

I never really liked the Uyama because they remind me of D. auratus, but the blue on them can be quite nice.




kgb said:


> Im never quite satisfied... Unfortunately I can never seem to part with any of my frogs, I find them all amazing in their own way, AND I have no space limitations lol
> 
> I have a few things on my wish list, but not many at this point. Maybe some Uyama?


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

Well duh Justin, obviously its the BLUE that makes them desirable LOL





Blue_Pumilio said:


> I never really liked the Uyama because they remind me of D. auratus, but the blue on them can be quite nice.


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

WOW !! dude I'm blown away by your awesome collection & your photography skills. Super frogs & they must be quite content what with all the cool tad transfer pics. Oh yeah, that's a great shot of you on your avitar but I miss the pic of your fur child  I also miss the great frog parties at Gabes, it would be cool if we could have more frog get together's in WI.


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

Hey there bud, yes Im getting pretty skilled with the cell phone pictures haha. I have two fur children now, I made some pure bred Boston puppies a few months ago  I figured it'd be nice to put a face behind "KGB" haha, Maybe this summer we can have a get together by me or at Tonys again.




bristles said:


> WOW !! dude I'm blown away by your awesome collection & your photography skills. Super frogs & they must be quite content what with all the cool tad transfer pics. Oh yeah, that's a great shot of you on your avitar but I miss the pic of your fur child  I also miss the great frog parties at Gabes, it would be cool if we could have more frog get together's in WI.


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

As requested, a couple more shots of this beautiful yellow el dorado female. She was in a 1.2 but i just separated her... maybe she will be for sale soon


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

Benedicta










Veradero imitator


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

The new addition...










And some more newly acquired critters:









Green Rio Branco









Rio Branco









Speckled Rio Branco









Rio Branco









Uyama









Ensenada









Atelopus H.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Great looking frogs KGB....

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## cml1287 (Mar 29, 2012)

Wow! Nice expansion man!


----------



## Fluffypanda (Oct 18, 2012)

Love the escudo and the atelopus! nice set up too. got any individual viv shots?


----------



## Mistesorros (Jan 20, 2011)

Wow your pictures your set-up and especially your frogs are amazing they seem so tame also they are amazing to look at! Thanks for sharing


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

Korry, Once again you have blown me away with cool pics.....and your collection is mind blowing !  I'm going to sacrifice some vodka to the "Frog Gods" that you decide to have a frog party this summer, since Gabe left there is void in the cheese state


----------



## GP dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

Amazing pics. Really nice setup KGB. Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Killer Setup!!! Didn't expect to see Atelopus porn today! Wish we had basements in Cali. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

You're really an action man! Not one or two tanks (like me), but many many vivs: one, two,..., ten...! All planted and established! Great!


----------



## froggies3 (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow, your "Frog Corner" has grown a lot, and I second the request for some FTS.


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

My tanks themselves arent all that impressive. More just a jungle gym of plants for the frogs to explore  Ill post some shots tho.


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

Arena Blanca


F1 Rambala 5 months ootw


Bruno


Basti


Branco


Male Uyama- for sale soon with orange female


Simply planted Uyama tank


Branco Tank 2 months planted


----------



## ndame88 (Sep 24, 2010)

Very, Very nice set up and collection!!!


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

Anyone not working with Ryan needs to pick some up. BEAUTIFUL frogs and much more variable than Escudo. My proven pair morphed a granulated baby. Awesome.

RYAN Pumilio


RYAN Pumilio


BRANCO Pumilio


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Amazing pics! What's your favorite frog? I fell in love with Rio Branco, but it's hard to find them here, where I live.


----------

